# But I'm late for work.......



## Battou (Dec 1, 2009)

Well tonight on my way in to work, I'm just about at a dead run when this guy pops out of an apartment building and said "Hey hold up, you got a minuet? Unfortunately, No I'm late for work" I reply. He sais gimme a minuet I got to run to my car....So I wait a second and call my employer to say I'm going to be late because I got flagged down and stopped by some guy.

The guy comes back from his car and sais Here and hands me a Vivitar XC-3 with M-42 Vivitar 135mm f/2.8 on Vivitar 2X1 auto teleconverter.

Preliminary inspection of the equipment the lens shows no fungus, scratches, flares and maybe a dozen specks of internal dust :shock: Teleconverter is in equal to or better shape.

The body has little ware on it but does show signs of having been opened up and some components do not opperate, and the shutter seems to have a common electronic misfire to it, it seems to be stuck at 1/1000.


I almost missed out on this camera because I was in a hurry, I guess I should stop and smell the roses more often huh.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 1, 2009)

He just gave it to you?

...Can't beat that.


----------



## Battou (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah.....I'm still a little shocked


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 1, 2009)

Weird  Maybe he has been stalking you or the equipment is "hot"


----------



## Battou (Dec 1, 2009)

nah, I ran into him a couple months ago wile he was painting the building he came out of. He asked us about our cameras and what not and we had a bit of a camera talk. I remember him saying he had a vivitar camera and a couple of lenses in that conversation.

When he handed it to me, said he switch to digital and knew Kate and I still used the old film cameras.


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 1, 2009)

I dont understand.  What do you do?  Did the guy know you?  He just randomly stopped a car and handed you a camera?  Was he trying to offload hot product? Piss off a gfreind/wife/boyfreind by getting rid of thier stuff?


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 1, 2009)

Battou said:


> nah, I ran into him a couple months ago wile he was painting the building he came out of. He asked us about our cameras and what not and we had a bit of a camera talk. I remember him saying he had a vivitar camera and a couple of lenses in that conversation.
> 
> When he handed it to me, said he switch to digital and knew Kate and I still used the old film cameras.


 
I see... makes more sense now.


----------



## Battou (Dec 1, 2009)

MrRamonG said:


> What do you do?


I'm a child care provider but I am recognizable as a photographer...people seem to have a hard time not seeing me with my gear around town



MrRamonG said:


> Did the guy know you?



Well no, we had spoken on a previous occation but as for knowing me I have to say not really.



MrRamonG said:


> He just randomly stopped a car and handed you a camera?


 No, he was going into his apartment building then turned around, asked me to hold up, ran to his car and handed me a camera and then went on about seeing me and my fiancée with our cameras and knew we shot film.


MrRamonG said:


> Was he trying to offload hot product? Piss off a gfreind/wife/boyfreind by getting rid of thier stuff?



I doubt it, he had the camera a couple months ago as I was mentioning in my previous post.

*EDIT*



MrRamonG said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > nah, I ran into him a couple months ago wile he was painting the building he came out of. He asked us about our cameras and what not and we had a bit of a camera talk. I remember him saying he had a vivitar camera and a couple of lenses in that conversation.
> ...


You cought me typing lol


*EDIT2*

Also this is why I was late for work

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/185457-boys-toys.html

that is the equipment he sees me carrying on a regular basis.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 2, 2009)

Stuff like this never happens to me!

Like finding a '55 Harley in a barn, covered in chicken poop.  Wash it off, drain the gas, install new plugs, change oil, and good as new..this actually happened here recently.

Why can't I be walking down the street and some guy jump out of a car and hand me a new Hassleblad with a film and digital back, complete with accessories.....and a top notch case to carry it home in.



J.


----------



## icassell (Dec 2, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Why can't I be walking down the street and some guy jump out of a car and hand me a new Hassleblad with a film and digital back, complete with accessories.....and a top notch case to carry it home in.
> 
> 
> 
> J.



Because they're looking for me to give it to ...


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to find an old used but nobody wants Mamiya 645 AF Digital laying around somewhere...


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2009)

There are several local swap meets that I've been going to regularly for
years and years, mostly looking for cameras.  Many of the regular sellers 
have gotten to know me and know that I buy cameras.  So, if they have 
something and they see me they often call out to me or come up to me 
and offer them to me.  That's one of my "secrets" for finding vintage cameras.  
People call me "lucky" because I often find bargains but it's really not luck at 
all -- just years of working at it (because I enjoy it, of course).


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 2, 2009)

Just happens to be near a full moon, when all kinds of wierd things can happen....

Congratulations!


----------



## RancerDS (Dec 4, 2009)

jbylake said:


> <snip>
> Why can't I be walking down the street and some guy jump out of a car and hand me a new Hassleblad with a film and digital back, complete with accessories.....and a top notch case to carry it home in.
> <snip>



Because 99.97% of the current owners of Hasselblad know what they have, the other .02% are busy Googling it after buying storage buildings where rent wasn't paid and the other two .005% have either thrashed them thinking it some kind of antiquated junk or simply tossed it into that old barn for lack of better place to throw it (where it gets lots of chicken poop upon it).


----------

